# WildView Trail Camera



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I have been using the WildView Trail camera that I picked up at Wal-Mart a few years ago. It was on sale for 50 bucks and it takes descent pictures for a cheap one, but it does flash. Anyways if anyone has the same camera I would like to know what you think of it, also I was wondering what the differance between the hi and lo resolution is for it, and if there is a way to set a time and date on your pictures.... Thanks for your time.

-Frank-


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I got one last year for Christmas and was really excited to use it this year. It has been a disappointment . The thing eats batteries and does not always work. I may call the CS but since I got it last Christmas it is technically past its warranty period. I can't even get it to turn on anymore. I guess you get what you pay for.... Sounds like you are having better luck than I did. On mine you can program the time and date. It worked well for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

We got one and it was crap just like cas. said!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

CasualFisherman said:


> I got one last year for Christmas and was really excited to use it this year. It has been a disappointment . The thing eats batteries and does not always work. I may call the CS but since I got it last Christmas it is technically past its warranty period. I can't even get it to turn on anymore. I guess you get what you pay for.... Sounds like you are having better luck than I did. On mine you can program the time and date. It worked well for 2-3 weeks.


Wher at on it do you program it to set the time and date?


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

This website is a pretty good resource for cams, has a forum to posts questions - look under the community tab at the top. Maybe someone there could help as well. http://www.chasingame.com/


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i dont know what brand it is for sure but my dad bought a trail cam about 3 weeks ago at walmart for 50 bucks and it takes great pictures and works fine...............only complaint he has is that it EATS batteries !!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya tc I think its the same one.. Can you ask him if he knows how to set the time and date on it for me?


----------



## nauti boy (Aug 3, 2008)

After turning on, hold set button till numbers flash. Pressing set will toggle through each column. Don't touch buttons and timer will leave setting mode. I use cheap 12 V car batteries 9n boat box to last all season.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I took mine out to use it this fall and it was dead. no work no more. crap!

ski


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I picked up the IR5 model back in september. I am not too thrilled with it, I am on my third set of batteries. Another thing is the light sensor is so sensitive that when the leaves were still on it would flash the IR for daytime photos causing all the daytime pics to be completely washed out. When I called the CS they said the sensor may be bad, but when the leaves all fell it has taken daytime photos just fine. My next one will be a StealthCam or Cuddebak.


----------

